# The Move to Molokai



## slip (Feb 6, 2022)

My first day of retirement was Saturday and that wasn't much different. We had a little running around to do and had to get grocery shopping done. 

One main difference so far is that I only have one phone again. When we went to Maui in last August, both of us got new phones. I had a work phone for over a decade but I knew I was retiring so we figured it was better to both get new phones and we'll be all set. 

Not checking my emails for work all weekend took some getting used to. I usually received between 100 to 200 emails a day and you have to keep up with them or they get lost fast. For the last two days, the biggest thing I was doing with email was emptying my junk file.   

After grocery shopping we went down Kalakaua on our way home and all the beaches were crowded and so were the streets at 4pm. 

Today, I just started laundry so it's a good time to start packing the stuff in the bedroom and at least clean the floors. 

I know from now on laundry will be less. No work pants, shirts and socks. I'm only saving one work shirt for the heck of it. I'll be going through my cloths and some of those won't be making the trip. If I haven't worn it in almost 3 years here I won't wear it on Molokai. 

If I can get through the bedroom and have at least 2 to 2.5 suitcases left, I think we will make this In one trip. We hope to have our total be, 4 large suitcases and 2 carry-on's and her walker and scooter. 

Let the cleaning and packing begin.


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 6, 2022)

slip said:


> My first day of retirement was Saturday and that wasn't much different. We had a little running around to do and had to get grocery shopping done.
> 
> One main difference so far is that I only have one phone again. When we went to Maui in last August, both of us got new phones. I had a work phone for over a decade but I knew I was retiring so we figured it was better to both get new phones and we'll be all set.
> 
> ...


100-200 emails a day?! No thanks.

Congrats on the retirement.

Our beach of the day wasn't crowded at all...


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> 100-200 emails a day?! No thanks.
> 
> Congrats on the retirement.
> 
> Our beach of the day wasn't crowded at all...



Now that looks like an awesome place to relax. 

I was lucky with the emails. I knew people who had a lot more. Unfortunately,  most of mine were reports and things I had to act on. It felt strange not checking them right away Friday night.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Feb 6, 2022)

slip said:


> I was lucky with the emails. I knew people who had a lot more. Unfortunately,  most of mine were reports and things I had to act on. It felt strange not checking them right away Friday night.


Oh, man. Checking work emails after hours and on weekends so I could hit the ground running on Monday. There are lot of things about working I don't miss, and THAT one I really don't miss! Along with the commuting.

And...congratulations. Good to finally see this thread.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice new thread, Jeff.  It's all getting to be really real now.  Good luck!

Did you sell your car?

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Nice new thread, Jeff.  It's all getting to be really real now.  Good luck!
> 
> Did you sell your car?
> 
> Dave



Not yet on the car. On Monday I have a call with my Fidelity guy. He's going to go over his plan for my 401K. Then we have appointments to get haircuts. After that I am going to call a few places to see if they are interested in the car and how the process would work. I really want it for a week or two yet.


----------



## jackio (Feb 6, 2022)

Congratulations and enjoy your new life!  It took me a long time to stop checking emails (I still have access), but now I check much less often.
I love not having to be somewhere at a specific time, unless it's a dr. appointment or something similar.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 7, 2022)

Terrific! Congratulations! So happy you started the new thread. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2022)

Great thread to a new beginning.
It is now "Just the Two of You Guys."
Enjoying the many sunrises, the daily sunshine and the various sunsets in the land of paradise. IMHO.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 7, 2022)

slip said:


> Not checking my emails for work all weekend took some getting used to.


Oh yes, for me too! It was years before I felt comfortable leaving the phone in one room while I spent time in another part of the house. Now I sometimes realize I don’t have it and have to look for it and realize I left it somewhere an hour ago! Best wishes for you to quickly get over the habit of checking compulsively!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeff, Wishing you both a speedy and uncomplicated transition to Molokai. Life will certainly be a slower pace and without all the take-out options of Waikiki. Also praying that Kim's recovery continues as expected and that you don't have to do a bunch of commuting to Oahu for her medical appointments.

Welcome to the First Monday of the Rest of Your Life.   

Jim


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeff, I got a bit emotional reading this post -- tears of joy on your behalf.
For a moment, I was thinking it was a bit strange of me, and then I realized it's because you have been so open and honest with "us" all along the way.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Jeff, Wishing you both a speedy and uncomplicated transition to Molokai. Life will certainly be a slower pace and without all the take-out options of Waikiki. Also praying that Kim's recovery continues as expected and that you don't have to do a bunch of commuting to Oahu for her medical appointments.
> 
> Welcome to the First Monday of the Rest of Your Life.
> 
> Jim



Kim and I were just saying the same about the food options here on Oahu. Great food here. Really good food on Molokai but just a tiny fraction of the choices.   

Routine medical we're fine, no travel needed. We can even do tele-visits with the Neurologist. We are done with the Neurosurgeon unless the Neurologist refers us. We can tele-visit with the Neurosurgeon too. So for her Hydrocephalus we only have to travel if there is an issue. It will be the same with any serious issue. Just like Wisconsin where we would have to travel to Madison. Med-flights are often used. 

She is ready to use the pool for more therapy too. That should help a lot. Her last physical therapy session is tomorrow morning.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Oh yes, for me too! It was years before I felt comfortable leaving the phone in one room while I spent time in another part of the house. Now I sometimes realize I don’t have it and have to look for it and realize I left it somewhere an hour ago! Best wishes for you to quickly get over the habit of checking compulsively!



Today started with me checking my personal email and I had 2 from my old corporate director. 

On my last trip, many of my corporate credit card uses didn't show up yet on Friday so corporate filed the expense report for me. I couldn't approve it but I set my Director up with access to my account before I left and he approved it. 

Then he had to enter a name in his report for who I handed my phone and laptop into. So I had to give him her name.  No big deal. He said he would try not to bother me now. 

Today, I have a call with my Fidelity guy in about an hour and then we start going through the apartment. At 1pm we both have haircut appointments and then it's back to packing and cleaning. 

Maybe posting my progress will push me along a little,  we never started yesterday on the bedroom. 

Increasing my emails I noticed another unit at WaveCrest hit the market. There aren't many units up for sale right now. There were many more when I was looking. I put the link below in case anyone wants to be neighbors. 









						7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #C101, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $0. 7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #C101, Kaunakakai, HI. It contains 0 bedroom and 0 bathroom.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## amycurl (Feb 7, 2022)

> 100-200 emails a day?! No thanks.



Sometimes, I can be gone for just a few hours and come back to 100+ emails. But I make it a point not to respond to emails (unless it's a true emergency, like a fertilizer plant burning,) over the weekends.

That's a great price for what looks like a pretty well-updated two bedroom! Yours is just one, right, @slip? Soooo tempting.....maybe I can start an organization like mine on Molokai...we do have one on Maui....a girl can dream, right?!? I like that they've tucked a washer under the kitchen island, behind a cabinet door--very clever use of space!

I don't envy you the packing, but when you've got such a good reason for it, it can't be so bad. Enjoy this next phase, and thanks for taking us along with you.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

amycurl said:


> Sometimes, I can be gone for just a few hours and come back to 100+ emails. But I make it a point not to respond to emails (unless it's a true emergency, like a fertilizer plant burning,) over the weekends.
> 
> That's a great price for what looks like a pretty well-updated two bedroom! Yours is just one, right, @slip? Soooo tempting.....maybe I can start an organization like mine on Molokai...we do have one on Maui....a girl can dream, right?!? I like that they've tucked a washer under the kitchen island, behind a cabinet door--very clever use of space!
> 
> I don't envy you the packing, but when you've got such a good reason for it, it can't be so bad. Enjoy this next phase, and thanks for taking us along with you.



Mahalo!!

The packing won't  be too bad. My call with the Fidelity guy only lasted a half hour. He will make the changes to my account after my status changes to retired in the system,  should be a week or so.

After the call we got right to the bedroom. That room has the most stuff we will be taking. We packed 1.25 of our 4 suitcases and threw away. 6 garbage bags of stuff. Not too bad.

We even went through a cabinet in the living room. Everything is off the walls except our 2 caricatures of our kids. Those will be packed at the end.

After our haircuts, I will go down and get the small moving cart to get rid of the couple larger things in the bedroom. My wife had a couple of pieces of excersize equipment that she used when she broke her ankle. That's fine now and she won't need those.

When those big things are out, all I have left is to clean the floor and dust a bit. Then on to the living room. We will probably start that tomorrow. It's not going to take long. There are only 12 drawers there holding anything we have.

On the condo, that one is in great shape. A lot isn't our style but it's still nice. We have to go down the hall for laundry but it's not a problem. I took a look and there is still one other 2 bedroom listed. It's odd since there aren't a lot of 2 bedroom units in the whole complex. Since we have owned, about 4 years now,  there have only been 3, 2 bedroom listing and 2 of them are still active.

When we were looking there were about 8, one bedroom units listed right now I think there is only one. The prices have increased a bit too. Here's the one bedroom listing.









						1748 Kamehameha V Hwy #C-112, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $0. 1748 Kamehameha V Hwy #C-112, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 604 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 7, 2022)

Are you tempted to buy a 2 bedroom? Patti and I could not live in a 1 Bedroom. There are times her snoring will not let me sleep. Or my thrashing about drives her out of the bedroom.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Are you tempted to buy a 2 bedroom? Patti and I could not live in a 1 Bedroom. There are times her snoring will not let me sleep. Or my thrashing about drives her out of the bedroom.



We thought about it when we were looking and decided against it. We have no issues with still sleeping together. Although sometimes my wife prefers the recliner because of her back. We have a sleeper sofa also and we have a topper that makes it very comfortable so we're fine with our kids or guests.

We concluded if we had more space, we'd be more likely to fill it with crap.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 7, 2022)

slip said:


> Today started with me checking my personal email and I had 2 from my old corporate director.
> 
> On my last trip, many of my corporate credit card uses didn't show up yet on Friday so corporate filed the expense report for me. I couldn't approve it but I set my Director up with access to my account before I left and he approved it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting.  It gives me something to dream about.  I looked at the listing but it didn't list the monthly resort fees (MF, utilities, etc.)  I would appreciate if you could give me a very rough guesstimate on what the magnitude of those fees might be.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks for posting.  It gives me something to dream about.  I looked at the listing but it didn't list the monthly resort fees (MF, utilities, etc.)  I would appreciate if you could give me a very rough guesstimate on what the magnitude of those fees might be.



Maintenance fees are $620 a month.  There are solar panels there that keep utilities down. While we're there it's about $60 a month and $28 a month when we're not there. We have cable and internet now. We will just drop to internet and stream TV. Right now both are $167 a month. That will be about half when we stop the cable portion. The internet speed is pretty good there. I don't remember the speed right now but we never have an issue. There is internet included with the Maintenance fee but it is slower so we upgraded. Let me know if i missed something or if you have other questions.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

We got our haircuts in and right afterwards my wife wanted to go out for a late lunch. I can tell she is feeling better. She would have never been spontaneous like that a few months ago. 

She wanted Jolene's Market so we went straight there from the haircuts. She used her walker and we even went over to the selfie spot and she walked over unassisted. She got a lot of walking in today so she'll be tired tonight. 

I had the lobster Roll and Tomato Bisque and she had the Louisiana Fries and we shared some Wonton's.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2022)

Jeff, Kim's expression is so much more focused.  She looks genuinely happy, and obviously feels much better than she did.

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Jeff, Kim's expression is so much more focused.  She looks genuinely happy, and obviously feels much better than she did.
> 
> Dave



Yes, you aren't the only one who noticed that too. She used to have a tilt of her head to one side also and that is mostly gone. She is snappier with her conversation too. She notices most of these changes too and she said she feels happier. 

It's amazing and it's only been a couple months.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2022)

slip said:


> We got our haircuts in and right afterwards my wife wanted to go out for a late lunch. I can tell she is feeling better. She would have never been spontaneous like that a few months ago.
> 
> She wanted Jolene's Market so we went straight there from the haircuts. She used her walker and we even went over to the selfie spot and she walked over unassisted. She got a lot of walking in today so she'll be tired tonight.
> 
> ...



That Lobster Roll at Jolene's was the last thing I ate before leaving. Good choice !  Good luck on the moving.

Bill


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

easyrider said:


> That Lobster Roll at Jolene's was the last thing I ate before leaving. Good choice !  Good luck on the moving.
> 
> Bill



My wife was craving one but when we got there, the Happy Hour had the Louisiana Fries and she wanted to try that because she wanted to try the crayfish. She loved it.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 7, 2022)

slip said:


> Maintenance fees are $620 a month.  There are solar panels there that keep utilities down. While we're there it's about $60 a month and $28 a month when we're not there. We have cable and internet now. We will just drop to internet and stream TV. Right now both are $167 a month. That will be about half when we stop the cable portion. The internet speed is pretty good there. I don't remember the speed right now but we never have an issue. There is internet included with the Maintenance fee but it is slower so we upgraded. Let me know if i missed something or if you have other questions.


Thank you very much for this great information.


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

I was checking my emails while I took a break from packing and I received another update from Zillow. It had all the listings in there so here is the other 2 bedroom unit listed. This one is on the third floor. We only looked at one 3rd floor unit and decided it was too many steps and we are just going to get older. No elevators there. 

My wife really didn't want the ground floor, she was worried about security. The realtor laughed and said she's worried about that on Molokai.    She did say she would consider one now but she is fine with the one flight of stairs we have.  Before the surgery it was getting tough though.

This one is updated too but still not really our style. It doesn't have the island feel but it's still nice. This has been the most expensive listing I have seen there In the 5 years I have been watching listings. I was watching the listings well before we bought. 









						7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C316, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $320,000. 7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C316, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 827 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.    The Zestimate for this house is $365,900, which has increased by $7,835 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate...




					www.zillow.com


----------



## slip (Feb 7, 2022)

I took a sunset break. We don't have too many of these left from here.


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2022)

Started a little late today but I was able to get the shopping cart from the condo association here and I used that to take the large things down to the dumpster. It worked great and I only had one trip. 

The bedroom is all swept and my wife said she would swiffer the floor. After that, that room is all done. I went through the bathroom and cleaned that and my wife swiffered the floors so that room is done too. 

I will go through some drawers in the living room. There's really not much left so we should know if we can fit everything in 4 suitcases soon.  

We did get a hold of my wife's retirement account company today. We rolled her 2 accounts into an IRA. In a couple weeks we will be able to call and start her dispersments. 

We're also going to try to finish her paperwork to start her pension today. Things are moving along pretty well. 

We'll see how our daughter and her boyfriend are when they get In. They are supposed to arrive around 6pm. We may do dinner with them or maybe just order in. They are staying at the Royal Kuhio and that is just across the street from us.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 8, 2022)

slip said:


> My first day of retirement was Saturday and that wasn't much different. We had a little running around to do and had to get grocery shopping done.
> 
> One main difference so far is that I only have one phone again. When we went to Maui in last August, both of us got new phones. I had a work phone for over a decade but I knew I was retiring so we figured it was better to both get new phones and we'll be all set.
> 
> ...



I can so relate about keeping up with work email, I get between 600 to 800 emails a day, I'm always behind, the japanese love copying everybody and their brother on every email...UGH, that is one thing I will not miss...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 8, 2022)

slip said:


> Today started with me checking my personal email and I had 2 from my old corporate director.
> 
> On my last trip, many of my corporate credit card uses didn't show up yet on Friday so corporate filed the expense report for me. I couldn't approve it but I set my Director up with access to my account before I left and he approved it.
> 
> ...



Jeff, that is a really nice unit for sale and dang that is a good price...


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2022)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Jeff, that is a really nice unit for sale and dang that is a good price...



I agree but remember it is on Molokai which isn't for everyone.


----------



## slip (Feb 8, 2022)

Well our bedroom is done and  now the storage for our packing. There are a few things in there that I haven't put in the suitcases yet. The cloths are the items we will be wearing until we leave. So that huge room is out of the way.  





Just waiting for our daughter to arrive now. I think we'll be having dinner with them.

We set up a appointment with a notary at Bank of Hawaii. That's where we do our banking. They have a branch of Molokai. My wife's pension requires it and the Ke Nai Kai unit I'm taking over does too. So we can kill 2 birds with one stone. We need 2 witnesses too so my daughter and her boyfriend can do that.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 9, 2022)

" the Ke Nai Kai unit I'm taking over does too."

What did I miss?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2022)

Isn't the timeshare called Ke Nani Kai?

And yes, what did we miss?

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> " the Ke Nai Kai unit I'm taking over does too."
> 
> What did I miss?



I have some timeshare weeks I stay at and rent out and I found a Ke Nai Kai week for free and I took over that week. I can use it or friends can use it. It came with an available week that I rented already.  I canalso get bonus time too so of we are working on our condo we can always stay over there.

It will give me something to do now that I am retired.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Isn't the timeshare called Ke Nani Kai?
> 
> And yes, what did we miss?
> 
> Dave



I thought I mentioned it a while ago but maybe not.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2022)

slip said:


> I thought I mentioned it a while ago but maybe not.



You have so many irons in the fire, it'd be easy to miss something.  I don't recall you mentioning it, but it's possible it slipped by.

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

My daughter and her boyfriend made it and stopped over to see us after they unpacked. 
We only had then stay a short while so they could go get something to eat. 

They wait until the sunset before they came over. They are on the 17th floor and they were able to see the sunset really well too. 

It was a nice one tonight again.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

Then when we were waiting for them to come over, we looked out the front window and a group of paddlers were out with lights on. It was a pretty sight.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm to embarrassed to asked,  but what are paddlers? Looks liked they are two persons long canoes boats.

Lovely photos.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 9, 2022)

slip said:


> Maintenance fees are $620 a month.  There are solar panels there that keep utilities down. While we're there it's about $60 a month and $28 a month when we're not there. We have cable and internet now. We will just drop to internet and stream TV. Right now both are $167 a month. That will be about half when we stop the cable portion. The internet speed is pretty good there. I don't remember the speed right now but we never have an issue. There is internet included with the Maintenance fee but it is slower so we upgraded. Let me know if i missed something or if you have other questions.


Jeff- Check out T-mobile next time you are up for cell renewal.  We have the over 55 magenta plan.  Unlimited talk, text and data includes Netflix for $90/month.  Also T-mobile has home internet over 5g network and it's $50/month.  I looked and a good portion of Molokai is covered by t-mobile.  We've been happy with it.  It has worked even in rural WI (Richland Center) where only US Cellular would work before.  Coverage is  great for traveling too.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 9, 2022)

slip said:


> Then when we were waiting for them to come over, we looked out the front window and a group of paddlers were out with lights on. It was a pretty sight.
> 
> View attachment 46656View attachment 46657


We've done this in St John.  It's awesome to see the fish that come out at night and attracted to the lights!  Wasn't so great when DH fell off and had to get back on the paddleboard with a torn rotator cuff!


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> Jeff- Check out T-mobile next time you are up for cell renewal.  We have the over 55 magenta plan.  Unlimited talk, text and data includes Netflix for $90/month.  Also T-mobile has home internet over 5g network and it's $50/month.  I looked and a good portion of Molokai is covered by t-mobile.  We've been happy with it.  It has worked even in rural WI (Richland Center) where only US Cellular would work before.  Coverage is  great for traveling too.



We'll check that out. I think we have 1.5 years left.  Most people I talk to on Molokai have Verizon. I have noticed Verizon is still spotty in some places on the island.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> I'm to embarrassed to asked,  but what are paddlers? Looks liked they are two persons long canoes boats.
> 
> Lovely photos.



Yes, they are canoes with outriggers. They hold a varied number of people. I have seen singles up to 6 people in them on the Canal.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 9, 2022)

A coworker Raced Dragon Boats internationally. She was good enough to always be included on the Men's Dragon Boat.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> A coworker Raced Dragon Boats internationally. She was good enough to always be included on the Men's Dragon Boat.



It looks Iike quite a workout. The timing is important for competition.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

Surprisingly,  I was up a little early this morning. My wife has her last physical therapy appointment now. I went down to the lobby so they could finish up. 

We are going to tackle the drawers in the living room today. Then I can start to pack more and see where we are space wise.  

My daughter was having a beach day with her boyfriend so they will be enjoying themselves and it looks to be a nice day for them. 

They are going to have lunch at the Beach Bar at the Moana Surfrider. My daughter loved that place during her last visit. They probably slept good since they did a lot of walking on Kalakaua last night, plus the long trip. They ended out eating at Marukame Udon last night. They had to wait but she said the line wasn't to the corner. 

Tomorrow they are taking us out to eat at Dukes. She made the reservation long ago.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 9, 2022)

Thought you might be interested in this sunset photo I took where we’re staying near Diamond Head… that’s a big aircraft carrier, fully loaded with planes, headed out to sea:


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

DianeG said:


> Thought you might be interested in this sunset photo I took where we’re staying near Diamond Head… that’s a big aircraft carrier, fully loaded with planes, headed out to sea:
> View attachment 46681



That's an awesome shot and truly an Oahu original.


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

Wow, just got an email that the 2 bedroom unit is in sale pending status already.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2022)

slip said:


> Wow, just got an email that the 2 bedroom unit is in sale pending status already.
> 
> View attachment 46682



Was probably a Tugger who wants to live near you. (No, it was not me.)   

Although this morning I booked Ke Nani Kai for July 2023. You aren't getting away that easily.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Was probably a Tugger who wants to live near you. (No, it was not me.)
> 
> Although this morning I booked Ke Nani Kai for July 2023. You aren't getting away that easily.  LOL!
> 
> Dave



 

We'll see who bought it when we get there. I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't a current owner. That seems to happen a lot. 

We'll have to all go to Paddlers for lunch in July 2023. I know Kim will be up for it now. She would be able walk in there easily now. So hopefully even much better then. 

That's a long way off so we'll make it an official open invitation for a TUG get together on Molokai. Let see how many we can get from the Hawaii Forum. I'm sure we'll get a large crowd.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2022)

slip said:


> We'll see who bought it when we get there. I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't a current owner. That seems to happen a lot.
> 
> We'll have to all go to Paddlers for lunch in July 2023. I know Kim will be up for it now. She would be able walk in there easily now. So hopefully even much better then.
> 
> That's a long way off so we'll make it an official open invitation for a TUG get together on Molokai. Let see how many we can get from the Hawaii Forum. I'm sure we'll get a large crowd.



That'd be awesome! Tugger barbecue by your pool!  

I wasn't planning to book Ke Nani Kai - it just sort of happened. I had an exchange hanging with Interval International, with the last of the three Eplus Retrades available.  I had previously booked Kahana Villas on Maui for the week prior to Christmas, but that would be less than three months since we'd been on Maui in September.  I wasn't crazy about returning to Maui so quickly, and I've been shopping for a different option.  This morning when I checked II, Ke Nani Kai was available for July 2023, and it seemed perfect.  So I did the last Retrade, and now we're committed.  I know it's a long ways off, but without planning, nothing happens. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> That'd be awesome! Tugger barbecue by your pool!
> 
> I wasn't planning to book Ke Nani Kai - it just sort of happened. I had an exchange hanging with Interval International, with the last of the three Eplus Retrades available.  I had previously booked Kahana Villas on Maui for the week prior to Christmas, but that would be less than three months since we'd been on Maui in September.  I wasn't crazy about returning to Maui so quickly, and I've been shopping for a different option.  This morning when I checked II, Ke Nani Kai was available for July 2023, and it seemed perfect.  So I did the last Retrade, and now we're committed.  I know it's a long ways off, but without planning, nothing happens.
> 
> Dave



Yes, I was just telling Kim that we have to decide when we want to go to Kauai and Maui in 2023. We'll eventually have to make a trip back to the mainland too. That may be 2023 but we'll make sure not to go back in July.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2022)

We were thinking we'd figure a way to come to Molokai in December if our plans didn't change, but this week on Molokai in July next year seems easier.  We can relax by your pool for a bit, maybe visit a local food truck or two, and get tips on where to drive around to see the sights.  I've seen the other main islands, but never been to Molokai or Lanai.  Looking forward to it!

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> We were thinking we'd figure a way to come to Molokai in December if our plans didn't change, but this week on Molokai in July next year seems easier.  We can relax by your pool for a bit, maybe visit a local food truck or two, and get tips on where to drive around to see the sights.  I've seen the other main islands, but never been to Molokai or Lanai.  Looking forward to it!
> 
> Dave



Oh, definitely. We'll have you two over and we can show you around our condo and WaveCrest. BBQ  by the pool. It's really relaxing.

I have a nice map that shows everything on Molokai that you can use. Like most islands you really can't get lost.  

When you want a beach day, you'll head to Papohaku Beach. It's on the west side really one to Ke Nani Kai. We have only been there twice when we weren't the only car there and even then there was only one other car. Plus the beach is huge with awesome sand.

You'll have plenty of trips to pla. In the meantime.  Molokai will be easy to plan. You'll be relaxing a lot.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2022)

I'll start packing now.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## Monykalyn (Feb 9, 2022)

Congrats on the retirement!! Was following along on your wife's surgery -then I dropped off TUG for a bit. Glad to catch up and see she is doing so much better!!
As usual such gorgeous pictures. 
will be on Oahu for first time ever in Hawaii in July-got a free timeshare and the week this year was 7/2-7/9. Thinking about adding a week on Maui as we have friends and family there. 
Know it will probably be crazy that week but I really don't care-so excited to finally get to Hawaii!!
Hope the move goes smoothly for you!


----------



## slip (Feb 9, 2022)

Monykalyn said:


> Congrats on the retirement!! Was following along on your wife's surgery -then I dropped off TUG for a bit. Glad to catch up and see she is doing so much better!!
> As usual such gorgeous pictures.
> will be on Oahu for first time ever in Hawaii in July-got a free timeshare and the week this year was 7/2-7/9. Thinking about adding a week on Maui as we have friends and family there.
> Know it will probably be crazy that week but I really don't care-so excited to finally get to Hawaii!!
> Hope the move goes smoothly for you!



Mahalo!!

You'll have a great time. What did you end up picking up/where are you staying on Oahu?


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2022)

We were watching TV tonight and we came across Hawaii Eats and they had the chef for Paia Fish Market. He mentions that they get their fish at the auction everyday and 80% of the rest from my old company. Here's a link if tour interested.


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2022)

Alright, so the reality of yesterday was I got up early and after my wife's physical therapy, we had lunch and fell asleep.   

We didn't get anything done yesterday so today we are cleaning up and getting the living room gone through. 

My daughter and her boyfriend went and hiked Diamond Head this morning. They are having a great time. We have reservations tonight for Dukes so that will only give is a few hours to get through the living room drawers. 

Let's see how much we get done.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2022)

When do you have to be out?


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> When do you have to be out?



March 4th


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2022)

slip said:


> March 4th


You can prolly fit that into your schedule.


----------



## Monykalyn (Feb 10, 2022)

slip said:


> Mahalo!!
> 
> You'll have a great time. What did you end up picking up/where are you staying on Oahu?


Sweetwater at Waikiki Banyan. Not the highest end resort but should be fine for us.
Hope the packing goes well.
Dukes sounds like a good place-may have to check it out -need to set reminders to make reservations for places!


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2022)

Monykalyn said:


> Sweetwater at Waikiki Banyan. Not the highest end resort but should be fine for us.
> Hope the packing goes well.
> Dukes sounds like a good place-may have to check it out -need to set reminders to make reservations for places!



You'll be fine at Sweetwater. It's a out .5 mile from our apartment. The location is great. Your real close to the Blue Ocean food truck. 

Any nicer restaurant,  you'll want to make reservations. A friend of mine is coming in May and many of the dinner times were already gone. She settle for a lunch at Dukes.


----------



## Rolltydr (Feb 10, 2022)

slip said:


> Alright, so the reality of yesterday was I got up early and after my wife's physical therapy, we had lunch and fell asleep.
> 
> We didn't get anything done yesterday so today we are cleaning up and getting the living room gone through.
> 
> ...


Ain’t retirement great?


----------



## slip (Feb 10, 2022)

We had to stop because my daughter and her boyfriend will be here in a half hour. 

We have 3 drawers left and I think we filled another suitcase. It's all laying on the bed and I'll pack it when we get back. 

After the 3 drawers,  we'll be down to cleaning and that should only take a day or two. 

We're getting there.


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2022)

Just got back from Dukes. We had a great table and it was a buffet night. I was going to have the Prime Rib but that was on the buffet so we all went with the variety of the buffet. It great and we finished up with Hula Pie. The sky was beautiful when we got back to the apartment too.

We walked over from the apartment my wife rode her scooter but parked it off to the side and walked in the restaurant and up to the buffet. 

We had a great time. We got to talk with her boyfriend, he's a real nice guy and he is enjoying his first trip to Hawaii. 

They are going to come over tomorrow. We will finish up on those last 3 drawers and then they will help me move the  big things so we can clean behind them.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 11, 2022)

slip said:


> Alright, so the reality of yesterday was I got up early and after my wife's physical therapy, we had lunch and fell asleep.


Ain’t retirement grand?!


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 11, 2022)

Wait, is that $13 a whole pie for the table (sounds too cheap) or a slice of pie (good lord as much as I enjoy hula pie, I’d buy a bag of cookies to share at the ABC for that price)! I know Hawaii is expensive, but have prices gone way up since our last trip in January 2019?


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2022)

clifffaith said:


> Wait, is that $13 a whole pie for the table (sounds too cheap) or a slice of pie (good lord as much as I enjoy hula pie, I’d buy a bag of cookies to share at the ABC for that price)! I know Hawaii is expensive, but have prices gone way up since our last trip in January 2019?



$13 for the slice in the picture. We were all pretty full and barely finished it but we did finish it.   

Don't know what you paid in 2019 but it was probably close to that. I know we had it when I first got here and don't remember the price being much different.


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2022)

Well, I don't know what I did but I slept in really late today. Didn't get up until 10am. Don't know what happened but I must have been tired. 

So, I'll grab some breakfast and get to it. 3 drawers left and then the cleaning starts in the living room. 

We have 2 full suitcases and 2 left so I think we will make it with 4 but we'll see what else we find. I have some pictures and more fragile stuff not packed yet.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 11, 2022)

10AM?  You, the original 5AM riser?  You MUST be retired!!  

But tell the truth - isn't it nice to have the new freedom to spend your day as you wish? Retirement changes everything.

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> 10AM?  You, the original 5AM riser?  You MUST be retired!!
> 
> But tell the truth - isn't it nice to have the new freedom to spend you day as you wish? retirement changes everything.
> 
> Dave



Yep, 5:30am for work but my wife is the early riser. I have been known to sleep in.   

I'm still in the early stages of this so it still feels like vacation. Especially  since my daughter is here too. We mostly took 2 week vacations so this problem won't sink in for a while. 

Now on the bad news front, I thought we had 4 large suitcases. We have 3 and a roller type duffle that has Sen better day's. So this may be close. 

I would rather not use the duffle and we do have 2 smaller carryon cases. I think we'll make it but it will be close.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> 10AM?  You, the original 5AM riser?  You MUST be retired!!
> 
> But tell the truth - isn't it nice to have the new freedom to spend you day as you wish? retirement changes everything.
> 
> Dave


A 10:00AM sleep in is a good sign you are ready for retirement.
Plus, today is your First Friday of a Happy Aloha Friday in retirement.


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> A 10:00AM sleep in is a good sign you are ready for retirement.
> Plus, today is your First Friday of a Happy Aloha Friday in retirement.



I was late with my Aloha Friday post. Just got it done.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 11, 2022)

slip said:


> I was late with my Aloha Friday post. Just got it done.


All is well because you still have a full day to enjoy a Happy Aloha Friday .
That buffet dinner that you guys had last night looked very taste.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 11, 2022)

slip said:


> Now on the bad news front, I thought we had 4 large suitcases. We have 3 and a roller type duffle that has Sen better day's. So this may be close.
> 
> I would rather not use the duffle and we do have 2 smaller carryon cases. I think we'll make it but it will be close.



Couldn't you box things up and ship them to your condo?

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Couldn't you box things up and ship them to your condo?
> 
> Dave



I'm trying to resist the temptation to do that. None of these things really have that much value. I know some things I can throw away and just buy again if needed. That would be cheaper than shipping. 

If I am running close, I will go through the things again and throw some things away. I know I packed some things that can go. 

We're getting down there now.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 11, 2022)

How big a plane is the Mokulele to Molokai? I had the idea it's a Cessna where you can see the pilot. Bigger? Is hauling your suitcases a problem?


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> How big a plane is the Mokulele to Molokai? I had the idea it's a Cessna where you can see the pilot. Bigger? Is hauling your suitcases a problem?



They are 10 seaters with a compartment below for baggage. They did just add 20 seaters but I don't know ow what routes those are on. It won't be a problem with put baggage.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 11, 2022)

We got lots of suitcases donated when I volunteered at a charity thrift store. You could check at one of those places or a Goodwill type store  for a cheap, one time use suitcase if needed.


----------



## slip (Feb 11, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> We got lots of suitcases donated when I volunteered at a charity thrift store. You could check at one of those places or a Goodwill type store  for a cheap, one time use suitcase if needed.



I'll probably use the roller duffle if I have to. It should have one more flight in it. 

We'll see what I have left.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2022)

slip said:


> They are 10 seaters with a compartment below for baggage. They did just add 20 seaters but I don't know ow what routes those are on. It won't be a problem with put baggage.
> 
> View attachment 46849


I liked that photo, it bring back fond memories from years ago traveling on the east coast.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2022)

slip said:


> I'm trying to resist the temptation to do that. None of these things really have that much value. I know some things I can throw away and just buy again if needed. That would be cheaper than shipping.
> 
> If I am running close, I will go through the things again and throw some things away. I know I packed some things that can go.
> 
> We're getting down there now.


Jeff, buy some boxes and donate small items and clothing. IMHO


----------



## LadyClimber (Feb 12, 2022)

[This would be a good question for a private message.]


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff, buy some boxes and donate small items and clothing. IMHO



So far nothing we are throwing is worthy of a donation. Mostly papers, we had some cloths but not much and they were worn and stained. 

Down to our last drawer now. Should be done in a few minutes. Then it will all be cleaning.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2022)

slip said:


> So far nothing we are throwing is worthy of a donation. Mostly papers, we had some cloths but not much and they were worn and stained.
> 
> Down to our last drawer now. Should be done in a few minutes. Then it will all be cleaning.


Jeff, I bet you have worked harder in the last few days at home than the last month at work.  LOL
These last few days at home are called early retirement. LOL


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff, I bet you have worked harder in the last few days at home than the last month at work.  LOL
> These last few days at home are called early retirement. LOL



I agree with you there.   

I think the cleaning is worse and we are doing some of that now. I have stuff on my bed that I have to pack and then I will see where we are.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2022)

We finally got back to it today. All the drawers are empty and 3/4 of the living room is cleaned. We have one block of shelves and drawers to move and clean behind. 

We'll really only have to clean the kitchen and bathroom before we leave now. 

So now I have to pack more and see if we have to throw more away. It will be close so we are going to make one trip, one way or another. So we will just leave with what we have and not have to come back. 

On Monday, I am going to call a place really close and see if they will want to buy my car. I know I can pay it off here and then the credit union will give me a lein release form so then I can just give that to the buyer so they can get a clean title. We'll see how that goes. 

My daughter took the car up to the north shore today. I saw a couple of posts so it looks like they are having a good time. 

Time to clean some windows.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2022)

We're done for the day. Kim was even doing the floors after I moved everything and swept. We just have the one corner shelf with the microwave on it to move and clean behind. I'll do that window when we move it out too. 

We'll save that and moving and cleaning  behind the stove and refrigerator for tomorrow. I'll have our daughters boyfriend help move that tall shelf. 

While we were cleaning there was a very brave sole paddle boarding in the canal. I hope he's good because you don't want to fall in that water.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2022)

My daughter and her boyfriend made it back from the north shore. They hit Haleiwa and Pupukea beaches and ate dinner at the Beach House.

Tomorrow they are going to watch the game somewhere. They told me where but I forgot.
Then on Monday they will come over and help me move that shelf so we can clean behind it.

As they were leaving they caught the sunset and It was a nice one.


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2022)

We're getting down to the end of the cleaning. We'll just have a few touch-ups before we are going to leave. 

We had to go to the Bank of Hawaii for our Notary appointments for Kim's pension and the timeshare purchase. All done in 15 minute. We had to walk in a small shower but the sun came out after like it usually does. 

We stopped to my daughter's unit at the Royal Kuhio. Nice place, pictures below. Then we went to the Royal Hawaiian Center for lunch. Raising Canes and Spicy Beef Pho. We saw a Sysco truck out delivering in Waikiki too.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 15, 2022)

Jeff, that first food photo looks liked Chinese Pork Yak with noodles & vegetables..LOL

Why, are you taking photos of your old company food delivery truck. Now that was very funny.LOL.


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff, that first food photo looks liked Chinese Pork Yak with noodles & vegetables..LOL
> 
> Why, are you taking photos of your old company food delivery truck. Now that was very funny.LOL.



We were looking out over the street from my daughter's lanai and we saw the Sysco truck and then when we walked to the Bank we saw 2 of them. We haven't see them too often in Waikiki.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 15, 2022)

Good fun Slip! The time is going so fast. 
Aloha 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Feb 15, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> That'd be awesome! Tugger barbecue by your pool!
> 
> I wasn't planning to book Ke Nani Kai - it just sort of happened. I had an exchange hanging with Interval International, with the last of the three Eplus Retrades available.  I had previously booked Kahana Villas on Maui for the week prior to Christmas, but that would be less than three months since we'd been on Maui in September.  I wasn't crazy about returning to Maui so quickly, and I've been shopping for a different option.  This morning when I checked II, Ke Nani Kai was available for July 2023, and it seemed perfect.  So I did the last Retrade, and now we're committed.  I know it's a long ways off, but without planning, nothing happens.
> 
> Dave



The room we had at Ke Nani Kai was pretty nice but no view. The beach across the street is really nice with fantastic sunsets. We were lucky that WM had some bonus time available when we left after our first night.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 15, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The room we had at Ke Nani Kai was pretty nice but no view. The beach across the street is really nice with fantastic sunsets. We were lucky that WM had some bonus time available when we left after our first night.
> 
> Bill



So, Bill, I'm reading into your post that you didn't care for the Ke Nani Kai?  Was it just because there was no view? What was wrong?  Do you remember the unit number you were in?

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Feb 15, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> So, Bill, I'm reading into your post that you didn't care for the Ke Nani Kai?  Was it just because there was no view? What was wrong?  Do you remember the unit number you were in?
> 
> Dave



It was a Vacation Internationale one bed ground floor near the restaurants. I like the Ke Nani Kai and the room was good enough but we had a roach infestation in that room or we would have stayed. VI refunded my week and the WM is a few blocks away. VI explained that occasionally the ground floor units along the restaurant side has a roach problem.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 15, 2022)

easyrider said:


> It was a Vacation Internationale one bed ground floor near the restaurants. I like the Ke Nani Kai and the room was good enough but we had a roach infestation in that room or we would have stayed. VI refunded my week and the WM is a few blocks away. VI explained that occasionally the ground floor units along the restaurant side has a roach problem.
> 
> Bill



I'm confused.  Ke Nani Kai is on Molokai, not Maui. There is no WorldMark on Molokai. ?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I'm confused.  Ke Nani Kai is on Molokai, not Maui. There is no WorldMark on Molokai. ?
> 
> Dave


There are also no restaurants at Ke Nani Kai, at least there weren't any when we stayed there.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 16, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I'm confused.  Ke Nani Kai is on Molokai, not Maui. There is no WorldMark on Molokai. ?
> 
> Dave



VI has a Kihei Kai Nani in Kihei and I mixed it up with Ke Nani Kai. Sorry for the mix up.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 16, 2022)

easyrider said:


> VI has a Kihei Kai Nani in Kihei and I mixed it up with Ke Nani Kai. Sorry for the mix up.
> 
> Bill



Ok, thanks for straightening me out. Whew!  You had me going for a minute!  I was concerned about roaches and things being bad enough that you'd left after one night.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 18, 2022)

We're getting close. I will be calling on our car on Monday and if all goes well we may book our flight for next week. We'll see. 

We had some running around to do today and we ended out at Choi's Kitchen for lunch. My wife wanted the Squid Plate she saw on YouTube.  Luckily we got a close parking spot and I ran in. 

This is a great Korean BBQ spot and we highly recommend it. I put the link below.  I had the daily special of Spicy Pork and Zucchini Jung.


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2022)

Did more packing/arranging today. My wife has a few of those bags where you pump the air out. That saved us a half a large suitcase and we were able to get a few odd shaped things on that side. I was worried about those items. 

So we look to be OK space wise. We get one free bag each and then it's $30 for a second bag each and our carry-on's are free. So we should be good, only paying $60 for the extra two bags. 

I finally got the information on our Healthcare from my work. I estimated $1,500 a month for both of us on COBRA and it was $1,505. I qualify for the Retiree care and that is $1,200 for both if us. I have to call to get more information but I will probably go with the Retiree plan from what I know about it now. 

I will find out about the car tomorrow and then we will just have to make appointments with our property manager to give her the keys and turn off power, Cable and Internet. Then book our flights and leave. 

I'd would like to leave this coming week but it may be next week. I really don't want to get there over the weekend because we will have to shop for groceries and the registration for our car on Molokai ran out. I know we'll have to get a safety check, then update the registration and then go back to get the safety check sticker. Not to mention get an oil change and update the addresses on both of our licenses. 

We're almost there.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 20, 2022)

slip said:


> Did more packing/arranging today. My wife has a few of those bags where you pump the air out. That saved us a half a large suitcase and we were able to get a few odd shaped things on that side. I was worried about those items.
> 
> So we look to be OK space wise. We get one free bag each and then it's $30 for a second bag each and our carry-on's are free. So we should be good, only paying $60 for the extra two bags.
> 
> ...



With all those things to get accomplished, it's good you're not working, right?  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> With all those things to get accomplished, it's good you're not working, right?  LOL!
> 
> Dave



You got that right.  

We have been taking it easy though. Once I find out a out the car then I will get the dates lined up.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 20, 2022)

slip said:


> You got that right.
> 
> We have been taking it easy though. Once I find out a out the car then I will get the dates lined up.



The longer I'm retired, the more I wonder how I ever had time to go to work all those years.  

Dave


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 21, 2022)

slip said:


> Did more packing/arranging today. My wife has a few of those bags where you pump the air out. That saved us a half a large suitcase and we were able to get a few odd shaped things on that side. I was worried about those items.
> 
> So we look to be OK space wise. We get one free bag each and then it's $30 for a second bag each and our carry-on's are free. So we should be good, only paying $60 for the extra two bags.
> 
> ...



I was wondering about how you get those things that you need to get done in Molokai.  Shopping is easy, we did that when we were there.  Can you renew your license there?  Can you update your registration or get a new registration?  Can you get your safety check there?  I know some of those things you may be able to do by mail if you already have Hawaiian licenses and registrations but if not you may need to go to a Motor Vehicle Office.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 21, 2022)

I missed the post about Jolene’s at the beginning. Food looks quite tempting and prices seem reasonable. Will have to check that out next time when we are on the island. Good luck with your move! You are so organized.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 21, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> The longer I'm retired, the more I wonder how I ever had time to go to work all those years.
> 
> Dave


How many retirees does it take to change a light bulb?  Answer:  Only one, but it may take all day or more.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> I was wondering about how you get those things that you need to get done in Molokai.  Shopping is easy, we did that when we were there.  Can you renew your license there?  Can you update your registration or get a new registration?  Can you get your safety check there?  I know some of those things you may be able to do by mail if you already have Hawaiian licenses and registrations but if not you may need to go to a Motor Vehicle Office.



We're going to have a full vehicle and we usually grocery shop when we get to Kaunakakai before we head to the condo. I'll have to see if we have enough room for groceries. 

There is a DMV office on Molokai.  It's actually much easier than Oahu. When it's busy, there are about 4 people in line.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2022)

I liked your DMV, four customers and they are busy. Our local DMV, you must make an appointment by telephone and pray you can be seen within 72 hours.

Also that restaurant video was very Interesting.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 21, 2022)

slip said:


> We're going to have a full vehicle and we usually grocery shop when we get to Kaunakakai before we head to the condo. I'll have to see if we have enough room for groceries.
> 
> There is a DMV office on Molokai.  It's actually much easier than Oahu. When it's busy, there are about 4 people in line.


That is great.  It may make sense for us to take a trip to Molokai, which we have been looking forward to, to get our Hawaiian licenses rather than deal with Oahu.  Since we usually don't have a car on Oahu, but we would in Molokai, we could drive right up to the DMV center.  While we can take a bus to the ones on Oahu the neighborhoods are not the usual ones we travel to so it would be unfamiliar territory.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2022)

3 big things out of the way. I called for our Healthcare and we are going to have COBRA until August of 2023. Then just before then I will look into Hawaii Healthcare or Healthcare.gov and see what is available. My wife will only need it for 10 months since that's when she will turn 65. I can also go with my company's Retiree plan but I will weigh all my options next year. Plus it was right what I budgeted. 

Then on the car, every place seems to want it and the Dodge dealer will handle every and I'll walk away with over $5,000. Never dreamed that would happen. When i moved, I figured I would be lucky to walk away with a wash. So I am happy. I just have to decide a date to hand it over. Plus they will come and pick it up.   

Then my wife had already sent all the documentation to start her pension in May and today she filed to start Social Security in May also. So we will have some income starting in May and we can draw on her IRA if needed. 

Those are some big things out of the way for us. With the news on the car we may be able to fly out on Friday but that may be pushing it.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2022)

LisaH said:


> I missed the post about Jolene’s at the beginning. Food looks quite tempting and prices seem reasonable. Will have to check that out next time when we are on the island. Good luck with your move! You are so organized.



We both love Jolene's,  it's definitely worth a stop. Very nice people there also. My wife gives ot a big thumbs up.


----------



## lynne (Feb 21, 2022)

slip said:


> 3 big things out of the way. I called for our Healthcare and we are going to have COBRA until August of 2023. Then just before then I will look into Hawaii Healthcare or Healthcare.gov and see what is available. My wife will only need it for 10 months since that's when she will turn 65. I can also go with my company's Retiree plan but I will weigh all my options next year. Plus it was right what I budgeted.
> 
> Then on the car, every place seems to want it and the Dodge dealer will handle every and I'll walk away with over $5,000. Never dreamed that would happen. When i moved, I figured I would be lucky to walk away with a wash. So I am happy. I just have to decide a date to hand it over. Plus they will come and pick it up.
> 
> ...


From my experience last year, I filed for Social Security on July 6 and did not receive my first payment until October 5.  The first payment included the benefits from the initial request date so that first payment included 3 months of benefits.  It took me awhile to get used to SS lagging by a month and Medicare prepaying a month in advance.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2022)

lynne said:


> From my experience last year, I filed for Social Security on July 6 and did not receive my first payment until October 5.  The first payment included the benefits from the initial request date so that first payment included 3 months of benefits.  It took me awhile to get used to SS lagging by a month and Medicare prepaying a month in advance.



Yes, that date that I mentioned is the start date they ask for. I realize it might be a while for the first check. We have funds to cover in the mean time.

We originally planned on her starting it when she turned 62 but we were able to hold off a year. This will give us a better idea for when I will start. I plan on 62 but may hold off if we can.

So far so good.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2022)

Well, the car is gone. That was painless and was done start to finish in about an hour and a half.

Tomorrow we will call on Spectrum and cancel that service. Then we can call to have the power shut off. But first we have to decide what day we will leave and then  book that flight. Last thing will be to work out a time with our landlord. Friday may work. I would prefer Thursday but I don't know if that will be possible.

We're close.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 23, 2022)

slip said:


> We're getting close. I will be calling on our car on Monday and if all goes well we may book our flight for next week. We'll see.
> 
> We had some running around to do today and we ended out at Choi's Kitchen for lunch. My wife wanted the Squid Plate she saw on YouTube.  Luckily we got a close parking spot and I ran in.
> 
> ...



You are braver than me Jeff. I have a hard time eating or even looking at tentacles, lol. How were they ?

Bill


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2022)

easyrider said:


> You are braver than me Jeff. I have a hard time eating or even looking at tentacles, lol. How were they ?
> 
> Bill



They were actually really good. They were grilled and had a nice lite smokey BBQ sauce. The texture was firm and not rubbery. We would definitely have them again


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2022)

Another busy day. Bathroom is clean and we'll just have to to touch ups before we leave. The property manager got a hold of me and she will come by on Saturday to check out everything. Sounds Ike she is bringing some possible renters also.  

So I booked our flights for Sunday morning. But the bad news is they won't be able to take the mobility scooter. They told me to check with Kamaka air. They fly that type of stuff over. I called them and they will ship it for $75. So I am taking an Uber to drop it off tomorrow. I decided to take 2 of our large luggage bags and my wife's wheelchair also. The bags will only be slightly more to ship this way and we'll have much less to handle the day we fly and that will make it much easier. We were actually going to leave the wheelchair but since we have to do this we may as well ship that too. 

The good thing is that Kamaka air delivers it to our condo so we won't have to go in and pick it up. We will set it up to be delivered Monday morning. 

I also booked a car. I booked it for a few days. I just want to make sure our car is fine. It's been sitting about 8 months and the registration is expired. That way we have something if I have issues and u can always bring it back early. 

Now we just have to call to disconnect the power on the 28th and call to disconnect  able/internet. That will probably another pain because I'll have to probably take the modem or cable box somewhere.  Hopefully not, I'll see what they say. 

As for cleaning, we are down to the kitchen which is small and somethings just need to be thrown away. 

The days are numbered now.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2022)

It's happening, Jeff.  So, so proud of you and Kim for everything you've gone through the last few years.  I remember when you first started talking about retiring to Hawaii, back when you still lived in Wisconsin. So many twists and turns the last few years, and not all of them expected.

As my Mother always told me:  Be careful what you wish for - you just might get it. 

Good luck on Moving Day!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 24, 2022)

It all seems SO REAL now, doesn't it? I love it when a plan comes together! All the BEST wishes for a happy new chapter in your lives. We're pulling for you. (and not a few TUGgers are contemplating a Molokai vacation!)


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> It's happening, Jeff.  So, so proud of you and Kim for everything you've gone through the last few years.  I remember when you first started talking about retiring to Hawaii, back when you still lived in Wisconsin. So many twists and turns the last few years, and not all of them expected.
> 
> As my Mother always told me:  Be careful what you wish for - you just might get it.
> 
> ...



My brother would say that often too.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2022)

Yes, it is getting real and it's coming fast. 

Just got an email last night of another unit for sale at WaveCrest. This is a regular one bedroom like ours but in the Oceanfront A building. This is the highest priced one I have seen since I have been watching over the last 5 years. We'll see what it sells for. 









						7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #A212, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $0. 7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #A212, Kaunakakai, HI. It contains 0 bedroom and 0 bathroom.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 24, 2022)

slip said:


> Yes, it is getting real and it's coming fast.
> 
> Just got an email last night of another unit for sale at WaveCrest. This is a regular one bedroom like ours but in the Oceanfront A building. This is the highest priced one I have seen since I have been watching over the last 5 years. We'll see what it sells for.
> 
> ...


Wow, how beautiful! I showed the photos to DH and he asked whether I wanted to sell this house and buy that condo! I wish we could.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Wow, how beautiful! I showed the photos to DH and he asked whether I wanted to sell this house and buy that condo! I wish we could.



I was a little surprised that it didn't have the built-in owners closet on the lanai and that it still has the original lanai door and windows.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2022)

Happy Aloha Friday.
Jeff, suggestion only if both parties can wait until 63 or 64 years of age, you will see a nice monthly increase in your Social Security check.

I wish you could to talk to someone at the Social Security Administration and let them explain to you the difference in drawing Social Security at 62, 63, and 64.

Suggestion only. Let your spouse draw your Social Security at 62 . Your SS amount should be at a higher amount. Again talk to someone at Social Security and let them explain this to you guys.

Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Happy Aloha Friday.
> Jeff, suggestion only if both parties can wait until 63 or 64 years of age, you will see a nice monthly increase in your Social Security check.
> 
> I wish you could to talk to someone at the Social Security Administration and let them explain to you the difference in drawing Social Security at 62, 63, and 64.
> ...



Mahalo Pedro

Yes, we have talked to them and are aware of the differences in starting at 62. I am younger than my wife and not at age to start SS so she can't draw under my account. 

We have had this planned for a long time and went over many scenarios. We decided to go this way, so she is claiming at 63 and we'll see how we are doing when I am 62. We both have small pensions too. My wife is starting hers at 63 and I will wait until 65 for mine.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2022)

slip said:


> Mahalo Pedro
> 
> Yes, we have talked to them and are aware of the differences in starting at 62. I am younger than my wife and not at age to start SS so she can't draw under my account.
> 
> We have had this planned for a long time and went over many scenarios. We decided to go this way, so she is claiming at 63 and we'll see how we are doing when I am 62. We both have small pensions too. My wife is starting hers at 63 and I will wait until 65 for mine.


Jeff, your spouse starting SS at 63 is a very good move by her. Sound liked you both have planned and have make soon excellent retirement decisions. IMHO.

Jeff, Starting Social Security at 65 will increase your Social Security benefits over a thousands dollars per month, probably more. Your decision to wait until age 65, is an excellent move. IMHO.

Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 24, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff, your spouse starting SS at 63 is a very good move by her. Sound liked you both have planned and have make soon excellent retirement decisions. IMHO.
> 
> Jeff, Starting Social Security at 65 will increase your Social Security benefits over a thousands dollars per month, probably more. Your decision to wait until age 65, is an excellent move. IMHO.
> 
> Happy Aloha Friday.


And if you can wait until 70 even better.  My dh didn’t retire until he was 66.  I retired st 62.  We both started Social Security when we retired.  Our reasoning was we wanted the money while we could enjoy it.  Everyone has to do what's right for them.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2022)

Luanne said:


> And if you can wait until 70 even better.  My dh didn’t retire until he was 66.  I retired st 62.  We both started Social Security when we retired.  Our reasoning was we wanted the money while we could enjoy it.  Everyone has to do what's right for them.



Yes, I agree. My original plan is to take SS at 62 but I have a few years to wait and see where we are. Like you said it's different for everyone.


----------

